

Encounters with the Posthuman - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/1/what-makes-you-so-special/encounters-with-the-posthuman

======
rsync
This reminds me of the practice of implanting a very small, very powerful
magnet into the tip of your finger - which then allows you to feel magnetic
fields.

[http://discuss.biohack.me/discussion/278/so-you-want-to-
put-...](http://discuss.biohack.me/discussion/278/so-you-want-to-put-a-magnet-
in-your-finger/p1)

[http://io9.com/what-you-need-to-know-about-getting-
magnetic-...](http://io9.com/what-you-need-to-know-about-getting-magnetic-
finger-imp-813537993)

~~~
sebular
Reminds you? The author writes about that in the article, interviewing someone
who has had the procedure.

------
thisjepisje
> _how can we define aliveness without necessarily referring to the human?_

Is there another way to progress in this area, besides gaining a better
understanding of how human brains work?

~~~
_random_
Gaining a better understanding of how a bacteria works? They are kind of alive
yet much simpler than brain.

~~~
thisjepisje
Once you go there anything is alive.. :P

But yeah I was referring to consciousness mainly.

